# Best Landscape light fixtures ?



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

What do you guys think gives the best effect for landscape lighting ? I usually put in Metal halide floods for the big trees and then accent the brush/shrubs with low voltage.

I'm looking for other ideas, sick of just half assing it. Any lighting programs out there or maybe some books ?

Tired of the lawn guys taking our work


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.snoc.net


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.hadco.com/Hadco/Home.aspx


----------

